# What browser do you use



## Gil Smash (Jul 22, 2011)

I tried out chrome and it had some features that I didn't like and I used to use dolphins browser on my OG Droid but i dont know how it compares to the stock ics browser. Please what are you guys using?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

Dolphin to the death of me


----------



## malpracti (Dec 4, 2011)

WhataSpaz said:


> Dolphin to the death of me


^ this


----------



## sandfreak (Jun 11, 2011)

ICS+

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## mbh87 (Jun 14, 2011)

Stock. Not a fan of any of the others.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## mjforte (Jun 20, 2011)

I've used nothing but Chrome since it came out. I love the tab management it uses and how you can swipe on the edge of the screen to switch tabs. No Flash kind of sucks but not a big deal.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## UnfedBear67 (Jul 31, 2011)

mjforte said:


> I've used nothing but Chrome since it came out. I love the tab management it uses and how you can swipe on the edge of the screen to switch tabs. No Flash kind of sucks but not a big deal.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


+1 Exactly same here, hardly ever use flash anymore I use Chrome on my laptop like how fluidly they link together.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## idefiler6 (Sep 3, 2011)

Chrome for everything that doesn't use flash. Stock for the rest.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

I used opera mobile until ICS (I've been an Opera user for years). However, now it's just slow and in dire need of an ICS update. Basically their issue is they don't have GPU acceleration yet as it wasn't system wide until ICS.

Until then I'm happy with the stock browser, but I miss speed dial and things like userjs/usercss.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

mjforte said:


> I've used nothing but Chrome since it came out. I love the tab management it uses and how you can swipe on the edge of the screen to switch tabs. No Flash kind of sucks but not a big deal.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


^ This! I love Chrome!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus running AOKP using the RootzWiki app.


----------



## Mikefrostlpn (Jun 7, 2011)

Ics+ when chrome gets quick quick controls ill probably make the jump. Not having flash isn't a deal breaker, just a mild inconvenience

Sent from my GT-P7510 using RootzWiki


----------



## Gil Smash (Jul 22, 2011)

I just find myself accidently changing tabs all the time trying to go to the side of the page with chrome and it only let's me swipe in one direction so I can't swipe back. That and the fact that my tabs never close so I always end up with like 100 since they even stay through a reboot

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

Stock for me. If chrome would download apks as apks instead of zips I would use it. When you are downloading new builds daily for beta testing it gets annoying to have to rename them.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

Chrome, for all the same reasons everyone else uses it.


----------



## CC16177 (Dec 29, 2011)

Chrome because the way it syncs bookmarks/history/tabs between my office computer, phone, tablet, and home laptop is just unbeatable.


----------



## Gil Smash (Jul 22, 2011)

CC16177 said:


> Chrome because the way it syncs bookmarks/history/tabs between my office computer, phone, tablet, and home laptop is just unbeatable.


Can you swipe to tabs in both directions?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## psufan5 (Jul 15, 2011)

NO love for Boat browser???


----------



## alatedseraph (Jan 23, 2012)

Chrome, the only thing that I dont like about chrome is not being able to force desktop view and the quick controls. I use chrome as my daily and ICS Browser+ when I need more control.


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

mjforte said:


> I've used nothing but Chrome since it came out. I love the tab management it uses and how you can swipe on the edge of the screen to switch tabs. No Flash kind of sucks but not a big deal.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Tab switching is infinitely faster on the stock browser (ics+, etc) with quick controls if you have more than a couple open.


----------



## mjforte (Jun 20, 2011)

Snow02 said:


> Tab switching is infinitely faster on the stock browser (ics+, etc) with quick controls if you have more than a couple open.


Not a fan of quick controls, they always end up coming up when I don't want them because I scroll up and down near the side of the page sometimes. If I have a lot of tabs with Chrome I just press the tabs button and switch that way instead of swiping on the edges.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## kwatch (Sep 20, 2011)

Still using stock browser on my Galaxy Nexus. I love the UI of Chrome, but don't get the allure yet. It doesn't support flash (and won't ever, per Adobe) and cannot disable mobile sites (load in desktop mode).


----------



## brncocorey (Dec 26, 2011)

kwatch said:


> Still using stock browser on my Galaxy Nexus. I love the UI of Chrome, but don't get the allure yet. It doesn't support flash (and won't ever, per Adobe) and cannot disable mobile es (load in desktop mode).


ics browser+ in market is the best offered


----------



## ewok_bukkake (Mar 12, 2012)

kwatch said:


> Still using stock browser on my Galaxy Nexus. I love the UI of Chrome, but don't get the allure yet. It doesn't support flash (and won't ever, per Adobe) and cannot disable mobile sites (load in desktop mode).


Agreed. Also, if Chrome has the Quick Control option like stock browser does, I would use Chrome 24/7 despite the short-comings.


----------



## exarkun (Dec 4, 2011)

ics browser+


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

ICS+ all the way


----------



## osully (Dec 19, 2011)

I can't get text ref low to work with the covert to mobile option checked on ics browser +

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## hazard209 (Aug 1, 2011)

Been switching between Xscope Pro and stock.


----------



## That_dude_Adam (Jan 22, 2012)

I love chrome and use it all the time but still use the stock browser when I need flash or download .apks.


----------



## Bimmer323 (Jul 25, 2011)

Stock ICS browser
I've been playing with Chrome, just not used to it yet though, and I like the ui of the stock browser too much.


----------



## sic789 (Jul 22, 2011)

ICS + on my xoom. Miren Browser on my phone


----------



## TheChad (Mar 3, 2012)

Chrome, it's so snappy and i'm a big fan of the tab syncing.


----------



## laureanop (Aug 1, 2011)

Ics +

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## itsTreyG (Aug 10, 2011)

Stock. I need flash.


----------



## SOTK (Jul 25, 2011)

I like Chrome but what's the deal with no desktop option? Seriously. I haven't felt the need or want to use mobile pages on the net in a quite a while. We have phones and data connections which can easily handle the full rendering of sites. What's the deal with this? Seriously annoying.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-2


----------



## thecatchphrase (Mar 6, 2012)

stock all the way

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## GqSkrub (Jan 9, 2012)

The only thing I have gained from this thread is that many people have yet to try DolphinHD Browser.


----------



## phenley (Jul 23, 2011)

Quick ics browser is actually a great stock alternative I mainly use. I personally like it better than ics+

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## WishRyder (Jun 8, 2011)

Used to be Stock and Dolphin. Now just ICS Browser+


----------



## micro23 (Sep 1, 2011)

I was hesitant but Chrome is so far superior I'm sold. I waited and resisted... Never again


----------



## SuperChargedJ (Jun 15, 2011)

Chrome.


----------



## centerfinger (Jan 12, 2012)

chrome for me, it seems to render faster. I also use dolphin for the full desktop viewing on occasion.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## tb7andro (Dec 16, 2011)

Chrome because the sync features between all my devices and the option to view last page I pulled up on my computer phone etc

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## drhodus32 (Jun 27, 2011)

Firefox new nightlies and chrome ... huge improvements

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-2


----------



## CDuke619 (Dec 22, 2011)

idefiler6 said:


> Chrome for everything that doesn't use flash. Stock for the rest.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


+1

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## mutelight (Jan 5, 2012)

Mainly Chrome but occasionally ICS Browser +


----------

